# 26 Rks From Lakeshore Rv



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello to all - I have just joined! We have been considering an Outback for about a year now. We have a 19ft "classic" 1977 Coachman TT that is ready to join the "hunting" crowd. I was considering a 26 RKS '06 from Lakeshore RV (discovered via Ebay) for a great price ($16K) or a 27 RLS 06 for $17,600. Of course I would have to pay shipping to Alabama at 1.25/mile. Wonder what everyone might think of buying "long distance"? Lakeshore has a good rating on Ebay, but still nervice about such a long distance in terms of problems. Of course it would be under warranty... What do y'all think? Also, a little concerned about my tv - GMC 1500 V8 - especially in terms of the 27 RLS (6220 lb) vs 26 RKS (5440 lb). Great site - lots of info!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Terry B









Welcome to Outbackers!
I'm sure you will get mostly positive feedback about Lakeshore RV. Alot of members here have purchased from them and seem to be quite happy with the results.

Call them and ask for Marcia Marci...tell her Outbackers.com sent you









Good luck!
Dawn


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hi Terry B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmmm Thats Marci.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I bought my current Outback from them and I am calling on my next one. Prices are great and I have had zero problems with it. I had it delivered and was very happy with the whole transaction.

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Hi Terry B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmmm Thats Marci.
[/quote]
Oopsie! Must have have had Brady Bunch on the brain


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com 









16K for an 06 26RKS --







WOW, boy did we get Ripped Off!!







That's all I'm going to say about that.

But we Love Love Love our TT







, if you get the RKS, I'm sure you'll love it as well. Rear Kitchen Rocks!!









Tami


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the family Terry. I'm agree with RizFam, boy did I get ripped off. That is a super good price. I have the 26RKS and love it. Everybody that has looked at our TT says it is a great floor plan. I agree. I would not go any bigger than the 26' with your TV tho. I had a 1500 with the 4.8 and 3.73 rear end and it pulled the 26' just fine but I knew I would be traveling up in the hills someday so I traded for the 2500. Love it.

What part of Alabama you from, we are down here in the southeast close to Dothan. Check out the rallies for the Southeastern Outbackers and come join us at one or all of them.

Leon


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Terry B,

Welcome to the site and congratulatiions on considering the 26RKS. I really enjoy mine and I am sure you would be satsified with the unit. As far as the price, you might ought to take 2 at that figure, keep 1 and sell the other at a good profit.







Seriously, that is a great price on a fine Outback and if you were to drive to the Lakeshore and pull it home you could save even more and enjoy some camping on the way back. Let us know what part of AL you are in and keep us posted on what you do.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad Tami.......

Add in the $1500 rebate that they have now, and end of season pricing, delivery, etc.

Its all in how good of a deal you think you got.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad Tami.......

Add in the $1500 rebate that they have now, and end of season pricing, delivery, etc.

Its all in how good of a deal you think you got.

Steve
[/quote]

Thanks Steve







I feel SOOOO Much better Now









Tami


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

When I was shopping around I talked to a delaer in Alabama I think in Hunstville (cant't remember exact dealer name, sorry) that was pretty competative on price. If you tell them your Lakeshore RV price they may cut you a good deal. Remember to ask for an out-the-door price. Then take your Lakeshore price facter in the shipping and tax and I'll bet your prices will be within a few hundred dollars of each other.

This is what I did and I found out that the final Lakeshore price was just about 4-5 hundred $ less than a local dealer. To me it was worth the extra few hundred $ to have a local dealer to deal with. Right now my 30 day old TT is at the dealer for a water leak(rain) and floor damage. I would hate to have the extra stress of having to deal with this issue if I bought from a dealer hundreds of miles away.

I think the only real savings from dealers like Lakeshore RV and RV Wholsalers is if you can pick up the unit youself. If your several hundred miles away for most of us just isn't practicle.

Good luck.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

TerryB,

Check out this one!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9152

Might be worth your while.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Good Thinkin Lincoln ..........







uh I mean Mark









Tami


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Terry B

We got are best prices from lakeshore even with the shipping.

Angelo


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought mine from Marci at Lakeshore RV and am very, very pleased. After travelling from Helena, Montana to Muskegon, Michigan to pick it up an return home, I was $8,500 ahead of any price that I could get from an Outback Dealer in Montana (at Missoula, Kalispell or Billings). It was well prepped, they took as much time as I wanted going through the TT and actually put three persons on it to make a few mods that I requested the morning that I picked it up. I highly recommend them!
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Don't feel bad Tami.......
> Add in the $1500 rebate that they have now, and end of season pricing, delivery, etc.
> Its all in how good of a deal you think you got.
> Steve


I received a flier in the mail today from Keystone regarding their rebate program. You will need to read the fine print. They are offering $1500 on Challenger, Everest. Montana, Mountaineer and Raptor models, $750 for Cougar, Laredo, Sprinter, Sidney Outback, VR1, and Zeppelin models, and $500 for Hobbi, Hornet, NRG, Outback, and Springdale models.

But hey, $500 to $750 back is better then a stick in your eye.

Chris


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments! At some point you just have to make a decision and go with it. So we have decided to purchase the 26RKS from Lakeshore RV. We live in Phenix City,AL so its a haul (over 900 miles) so we are trying to decide whether to have it delivered or pick it up. I may go to pick it up and camp for a few days coming back... I am a little nervous if I have it delivered in not getting the "how to..." from the prep/delivery people. What do y'all think? Could I get that info over the phone & owners manual?? We are very excited and look forward to many camping memories...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> But hey, $500 to $750 back is better then a stick in your eye.


Think of all the toys you can buy for the Outback with that money....


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

-->QUOTE(Terry B @ Nov 5 2006, 10:32 PM) [snapback]165780[/snapback]
Thanks for all the comments! At some point you just have to make a decision and go with it. So we have decided to purchase the 26RKS from Lakeshore RV. We live in Phenix City,AL so its a haul (over 900 miles) so we are trying to decide whether to have it delivered or pick it up. I may go to pick it up and camp for a few days coming back... I am a little nervous if I have it delivered in not getting the "how to..." from the prep/delivery people. What do y'all think? Could I get that info over the phone & owners manual?? We are very excited and look forward to many camping memories...
[/quote]

Personally if you can I'd pick it up! Get all the PDI first hand. Of course you have a whole family here that will help you with any questions.

Then enjoy it! Camping your way back home will be the best way to make yourself feel better about the sum of money you have just paid. It makes it all worth it!!! You will never look back!!! Start the camping memories NOW ........


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

TerryB,

Glad you chose the Outback. Make sure you pick it up fairly soon so you will miss the COLD







weather that sometimes visits that part of the country.

Like happycamper said, you have a wealth of information here, too, to help you with your set-up.

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would pick it up if possible. Camp by them one night and use everything to check it out. There are many who have had good luck with there deliveries and lack of any problems tho


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Drive and pick it up would be my vote as well. As I understand it they will let you camp in it on their grounds just to check it out. Driving it back is also a good shake down for you driving a trailer. You are running out of time though as the snow is starting to fly and that is not a thing you want to take on considering all that you are taking on already.


----------

